# Powermatic 3520b, superstar



## GMman

You made a great choice on your tools, enjoy them.


----------



## RjGall

I love mine to no regrets here!


----------



## ropedog

i love mine to, just a quick word of advise if there is a really bad lighting storm in your area unplug it,because my inverter blew up when a good spring storm came throught.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I had a chance to get one of these a couple of years back. I saw an ad for one that was 3 years old and came with a complete set of Sorby gouges and turning chisels for $1800 on a Friday. I waited until Monday to call about it and it was already gone. I have kicked myself many times for hesitating on this deal.

When I get around to getting a lathe this is one I would seriously consider. I appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## croessler

I love mine as well…

By the way…. noticed all your tool holding jigs (magnets) nice idea


----------



## cosmicturner

thanks for the advice Roper I will keep that in mind….I love my 3520b money well spent


----------



## reggiek

Great review….I'll add my kudos to this lathe also. I have had mine for almost a year now…and it is my favorite tool in the shop. I have turned pens to large bowls and have made a couple of off center (eccentric) jigs for it. You cannot go wrong with this lathe….it is well thought out and well built…thanks again for the review.


----------



## GrayJ

I am new to turning and after a lot of research I chose the PM 3520B as well. I have been thrilled with it. My only regret is that the head does not pivot. Due to space limits this would have made things a lot easier.


----------



## wlhutch

Mid-July 2010 the lathe was delivered and the digital speed sensor failed the first week. They didn't ask me to send it back, attempt complex repairs or any such nonsense; Powermatic dispatched a tech to my shop to correct the problem. Talk about outstanding customer service- this it the real deal. It's a fine machine that serves my needs well and I couldn't be more satisfied. I'm a bit of a tight-wad and justifying the additional cost was difficult, but factoring the life expectancy of the machine, the costs were insignificant- buying quality only hurts once… (DAMHIKTTBT)


----------

